

Show HN: Asteroids Artificial Player in JavaScript - rrhvella
http://rrhvella.github.io/js-asteroids-artificial-player/

======
gus_massa
My only concern is that the ship doesn't prefer to shot the smaller asteroids.
(I try to not break the big asteroids until all the debris of the previous
asteroid are cleaned.)

~~~
rrhvella
True, this would make things a lot easier for the ship.

